# Long Island 2nd Sleet Storm, ST. Pattys Day



## ManorD24 (Mar 9, 2007)

Action shotof one of the trucks at my work.


----------



## ManorD24 (Mar 9, 2007)

I have afew more shots of my truck doing some mopping up the afternoon after the storm, just need to get them off of my wifes camara.


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

Where are you located? Nice looking truck.


----------



## ManorD24 (Mar 9, 2007)

Huntington Station, north shore of suffolk county.


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

ManorD24;385948 said:


> Huntington Station, north shore of suffolk county.


ohh ok. The building next to your truck is the fire house right? My ex- boss had his shop over on lennox, behind the projects.


----------



## ManorD24 (Mar 9, 2007)

Yup, its our headquarters.


----------

